# Would Artest be good fit for Bucks



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> You can safely assume there has been and will continue to be some interesting discussions among the Bucks' hierarchy about whether to acquire talented but enigmatic Ron Artest.
> Artest recently requested to be traded by Indiana Pacers, who have publicly acknowledged they'll try their best to accommodate him. Artest could be a marvelous fit for the Bucks, but he could also be a disastrous one. From a talent standpoint, Artest could be the player who propels the up-and-coming Bucks into the upper echelon of Eastern Conference teams. Artest simply has the package: He's a capable scorer and a hellacious defender, arguably the best in the business.
> Can you imagine a Bucks' frontline of Jamaal Magloire, Andrew Bogut and Artest? To go along with a backcourt of Michael Redd and T.J. Ford? The Bucks not only would have arguably the best frontcourt in the NBA but would arguably possess one of the NBA's most talented starting lineup, one that would rank up there with Detroit, Miami and San Antonio.


http://www.journaltimes.com/nucleus/index.php?itemid=3178


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Umm, yea, no question there. Will we get him? No.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

you guys shouldn't change a thing. This team will get you at least 5th seed now with Artest leaving the Pacers. Plus I don't know if he even fits in beer-town.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

you guys shouldn't change a thing. This team will get you at least 5th seed now with Artest leaving the Pacers. Plus I don't know if he even fits in beer-town.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Ron Artest in BEER-town...I know someone else saw the irony in that


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Artest isnt a good fit in Milwaukee.

1. He is a hothead and a selfish player, two things your team doesnt have and doesnt need.

2. He would complain if the team isnt winning, because the Bucks are suited for the future, not to contend now.

3. This is a team that will get better with time, its a young team and once the players improve the team will be ready for contention, namely Bogut, Ford, Redd, Williams, and Simmons.

4. Its Beer-Town. LOL that was a good one


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> 1. He is a hothead and a selfish player, two things your team doesnt have and doesnt need.


He really isn't very selfish on offense. He would get all the looks he wants with Ford running the offense.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

36 Karat said:


> Ron Artest in BEER-town...I know someone else saw the irony in that


Haha...

Honestly, I don't think it will be easy for Artest to fit in with a new team. He just isn't that kind of guy. I don't think he will be happy unless traded to a top contender.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Artest would be a great fit on the Bucks. What is wrong with Mo Williams?


----------

